# Suggestions for a router



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a hand-me-down Craftsman router that I used to get familiar with routing. It takes 1/4" shaft bits. If I were buying a new one today, I would probably look for one that takes both 1/2 and 1/4" shaft bits, for a wider bit selection. I'd also get one that has changeable bases between fixed and plunge. It's nice to have 1 tool instead of two for my DIY storage capacity. I also think horsepower is something of which you can never have enough.

I like reconditioned tools myself, as my livelihood does not depend on them and I can wait for an exchange if need be. So, with that prefaced, I would probably get something like this Skil ($70 refurb, $110 new): http://www.skilshop.com/factory-rec...-rt,default,pd.html?start=7&cgid=skil-routers


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Routers come in either a Fixed base or Plunge Base style. Router manufacturer's have combination kits so you get both styles interchangeable with one motor.

My first router was a Porter Cable 690Kit since mostly replaced by the 893PK (~$259) .
If I had to do it again knowing what I know now after acquiring more routers, I would start out with the Bosch 1617EVSPK (~$225).


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

A router is an inherently dangerous tool that must be respected. I personally own three routers, two are fixed base, one is a plunge router. I never use my old Craftsman router, it uses 1/4 inch bits which tend to wander in the collet, EXTREMELY dangerous. I have an old Stanley router, fixed base, that I use on occasion because it is light and easy to manipulate. I use it mostly for edge routing.

My workhorse is a 3-1/2 HP Porter Cable plunge router, that I have built a router table for. Most of my work is done on the table, much safer, and provides better results in my opinion than using fences and router jigs, since the tool is stationary and the work gets pushed through. I try to use all 1/2 inch bits, but there are a few types of bits only available in 1/4 inch format, and the router will accept these using a different collet. Half inch bits are more stable, and once they are tightened into the collet, they do not move at all.

That said, this is an expensive router, in the +$300 range. There are many choices, my main suggestion is to avoid really low end routers, if the bit is not firmly locked, you can lose a finger or worse.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

After looking at the link in Post #2, I might change my mind.
The Skil Router is not highly rated and cannot use the larger ½” bits, but the price is right. 
If you are like everybody else, you will be buying more (more $) routers in the future.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

PaliBob said:


> After looking at the link in Post #2, I might change my mind.
> The Skil Router is not highly rated and cannot use the larger ½” bits, but the price is right.
> If you are like everybody else, you will be buying more (more $) routers in the future.


It can use 1/2" bits:


> 1/2-in collet capacity - For larger profile applications


 You probably just noticed the part where it talked about the 1/4" collet adapter.

I agree that this won't stand for comparison against a nice Bosch (Skil is Bosch's discount brand after all) or other high-end router, but for the price, and interchangeable bases - it might be the way I would go.

EDIT:
The reviews on Amazon are fairly good:
http://www.amazon.com/Skil-1830-120...=cm_cr_pr_btm_link_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

I have an old Craftsman that I use for a small round over bit router,I also have a Hitachi that I love,it takes 1/4" and 1/2" bits the slow start is a great feature.
Speaking of Bosh tools,they make certain routers for Sears that cost half of what their name brand does and they sell them side by side.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.cpoworkshop.com/porter-c...able-delta-fixed-base-routers,default,sc.html


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

Ravenworks said:


> I have an old Craftsman that I use for a small round over bit router,I also have a Hitachi that I love,it takes 1/4" and 1/2" bits the slow start is a great feature.
> Speaking of Bosh tools,they make certain routers for Sears that cost half of what their name brand does and they sell them side by side.



where did you hear this ... they dont make models specifically for anyone but bosch their routers are in the top 3 routers that are available.

craftsman routers on the other hand are made by ryobi, simply relabeled. simply look at the box for most craftsman power tools and there is usually a shipping label that clearly says that it was shipped from ryobi technologies... you can also put a craftsman right next to a ryobi and it i will identical except for the color. this fact has been clearly documented in both fine homebuilding magazine and fine woodworking


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a friend that owns one, I found out about it when we were at Hartville hardware picking up some parts.
I will get the Sears model number and you can check it out for yourself. I don't know if Bosch is still making them IFAK they were as of 2 years ago.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

All different bands make/have made Craftsman power tools. TTI (manufacturer of Ryobi, Makita, Homelite, Hoover, etc) is a big one, as is Black & Decker (B&D, DeWalt, Porter Cable, Bostich, etc). I haven't seen a model number decoder for their modern tools, but here is one for pre-1995 Sears. Bosch is 130.xxxx under the Sears part number system.

http://vintagemachinery.org/craftsman/manufacturers.aspx

EDIT:
The part number system is still intact, but the list linked is incomplete. For example my Craftsman Nextec impact driver and drill/driver are 320.xxxxx. There is no 320 on the list of manufacturers.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

FWIW I purchased a craftsman fixed base/ plunge router kit based on the Bosch 1617 for my brother a couple years back on clearance for about $80 and some change! I liked that the craftsman router motor used polished metal and slid in and out of bases easier than the Bosch magnesium housing motors that oxidizes and makes installation and removal difficult!


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

woodenSpoon said:


> I am looking into getting a router and I need suggestions and input on what to look for. I consider myself an amateur wood worker and I don't need something that erl break the bank. any help is appreciated


here is a good web site to join it is a router site. I have been a menber for 6 yrs now. I have 5 router's and 4 tables. The porter cable 690 is a very good router and the bosch 1617 also very good. I don't do sear's of any kind. the link http://www.routerforums.com/


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

toolaholic said:


> FWIW I purchased a craftsman fixed base/ plunge router kit based on the Bosch 1617


Is it the one with Wooden knobs?


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Ravenworks said:


> Is it the one with Wooden knobs?


Yes it is! Both have em! My Bosch 1617 and my brother's craftsman 1617 clone!


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Routers are fun. You'll end up with more than one, and still want another. I own one Sawzall, one circular saw, one belt sander, one....etc. But I own 4 routers. And want another.

The Bosch combo kit has consistently gotten good reviews. Porter Cable has been the standard for years. DeWalt makes a few innovative models. I have always admired the Milwaukee with the body grip. 

For bits, check out MLCS.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

toolaholic said:


> Yes it is! Both have em! My Bosch 1617 and my brother's craftsman 1617 clone!


 That is the one I was talking about,I almost **** when I seen the difference in price between them.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> where did you hear this ... they dont make models specifically for anyone but bosch their routers are in the top 3 routers that are available.
> 
> and fine woodworking


I found a llink in fine woodworking that you should look at,http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideProduct.aspx?id=28383


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

clearly states "near identical". nothing about being made by bosch for them.. t


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> clearly states "near identical". nothing about being made by bosch for them.. t


Trust me it's made by them,when Chuck ordered the parts for it at Hartville Hardware the guy pulled the numbers right from Boschs book.
That is how I found out about this,BTW Hartville hardware sells nation wide and are really reasonable,nice thing about them are the have people that know what they are doing,(no pun intended ) 
As far as routers go there is no doubt they make great stuff.
As for OP If you are serious about tools don't get sucked into buy the $89.00 wonder,you should be able to get a nice one for around $125 to $150. try to get one that does 1/4" and 1/2" bits but once you try the 1/2" bits you won't go back.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

woodenSpoon said:


> I am looking into getting a router and I need suggestions and input on what to look for. I consider myself an amateur wood worker and I don't need something that erl break the bank. any help is appreciated


 
I'd stick with the 1/4" router...at least for now. The 1/2" bits can get pricey and to use the larger bits you need a more powerful router. I actually have a small Bosch router that I keep on a router table for most projects. Sharp bits and a steady hand easily compensate for a smaller more manageable tool.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> I'd stick with the 1/4" router...at least for now. The 1/2" bits can get pricey and to use the larger bits you need a more powerful router. I actually have a small Bosch router that I keep on a router table for most projects. Sharp bits and a steady hand easily compensate for a smaller more manageable tool.



yes but if your putting a large round over or cove profile or routing a 3/4 " dado with a 1/4" bit you will burn up the bit much much faster and if its a peice of hardwood the wood will burn as well. 1/4 bits in trim routers are good for door hinge mortising and small profiles,


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> yes but if your putting a large round over or cove profile or routing a 3/4 " dado with a 1/4" bit you will burn up the bit much much faster and if its a peice of hardwood the wood will burn as well. 1/4 bits in trim routers are good for door hinge mortising and small profiles,


True, but you can make several passetos gradually increasing the depth to 
reduce the strain! That being said I love my beastie Milwaukee 5625 fixed base 15 amp router in a Benchdog table!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

lol who wants to make multiple passes.. unless youve got a ton of time to kill before the football season starts again


----------

